# Does city rod residential sewer lateral in your area?



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

They are starting to here. wonder what they are charging all they use is the 100 ft push rod. Any DPW do this in your area?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> They are starting to here. wonder what they are charging all they use is the 100 ft push rod. Any DPW do this in your area?


 here they will if you have a cleanout at the sidewalk for the lateral. they use a giant azz jetter truck called a Ram-jet by meyers. if you let the head go it can beat you to death literally. if it dont unclogg it it will blow the pipe up!!!! 1.5" hose on that mofo with a steel jetter head.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder what happens if they break somthing on the H.O side. Do they have insurance? 1 year warrenty?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> here they will if you have a cleanout at the sidewalk for the lateral. they use a giant azz jetter truck called a Ram-jet by meyers. if you let the head go it can beat you to death literally. if it dont unclogg it it will blow the pipe up!!!! 1.5" hose on that mofo with a steel jetter head.


HOLY COW! 1 1/2" jetter hose I personally don't think I would use it resisdential, well I guess it would depend on how many gpm and psi it is. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I wonder what happens if they break somthing on the H.O side. Do they have insurance? 1 year warrenty?


Thats just it...they dont go on the H.O property. When we install a sewer we must install a cleanout at the junction. That C.O. is for the city to maintain the lateral. If that C.O. at the sidewalk is holding water then its the citys problem. And no they do not turn it up full force. The O.d. of the hose was 1.5" and its dangerous to operate if you are dummy and let the hose go.....or your control man falls asleep on you.
They dont need insurance because they do not come onto your property and they warranty and maintain your lateral for life aslong as you have the cleanout.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope. 
Town here will call it HO problem if the connection to their main becomes dislodged after the town replaces the main. HO has to pay to repair the street after digging up the line.
HO problem unless in main.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Problem with the steel rods they really dont clear the line.
What next will the do sinks tubs and toilts too. LOL
if so welfare here I come:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Problem with the steel rods they really dont clear the line.
> What next will the do sinks tubs and toilts too. LOL
> if so welfare here I come:laughing:


If you go on welfare then you would be better off than the rest of us :laughinglus you would get a new cell phone. You don't have that kind of luck :laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Here in my area the homeowner is responsible for his sewer all the way to the main including the throat of the wye. This seems so unfair to the ho,s to me. If they have a problem under the street the ho is responsible to replace and repair any damage to city property. They are also responsible for any traffic control and street closing. what a bunch of croc. When I was in Maryland the ho was responsible up to the property line which is the way it should be. yet on the water service the ho is responisble up to the meter any problem on the street side of the meter the city is responsible. Go figure.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Around here they have vactor trucks with big jetters. 1.5" hose. guy said it puts out 60gpm at up to 4000psi. The thing is SCARY.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

In Seattle it is the ho's including the tap on the main. we are all hills and valleys had to turn down a crushed line 28' deep. 3 weeks back had a sewer on a major road $11,500. in street use and repanel the concete road surface.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> In Seattle it is the ho's including the tap on the main. we are all hills and valleys had to turn down a crushed line 28' deep. 3 weeks back had a sewer on a major road $11,500. in street use and repanel the concete road surface.


 Ah 28' is nothing...shoulda called me for that one....I dont even need shoring:whistling2:<joke> I dont have life insurance so you could just walk away if the trench caved in!!!! Save my folks some money:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Over here The HO is responsible the the whole pipe including the tap. they have to repair the street etc too. The city will only take care of the city main.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

in my area city responsible for main only-however the city guys will come after hours for $50.00 cash. then they call a plumber to fix what they broke w/ the pushrod. i call it win/win situation!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

not around here. homeowner owns the line until the connection in the street and the cities only clean there lines. 






paul


----------

